# VT110 Air + Distant Tree Beamshots



## Flashanator (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my Vector Twin up & running, 2x 55w 4300K + Light weight Lithium Batt. Its a real Monster & so fun & practical. VT110 idea from this Thread.
*NOTE:  THE ACTUAL OUTPUT OF THESE CHEAP TYPE BALLASTS, IS ONLY AROUND 42W, NOT 55W :thumbsdow
(SO TOTAL OUTPUT IS AROUND 84W LOL!!!)

UPDATE: (sept/08) :huh: OK this Monster is now running at 2 x 60w (120w Total output)  Ballasts have been tweaked to give a HUGE!!!!!! notice in lumens. I MEAN HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! Just don't expect long life with the cheap H7 Bulbs. :thumbsup:
* *




**


Time:* 2:02am
*Weather Conditions:* Clear Sky + Gale Force Wind.
*


10MCP with 130w @ ~14v :hahaha:





**Mega Illuminator, 55w 6000K :huh:







**VT110, 2x55w 4300K :devil::devil:





** And... just for fun.
The "Wake your neighborhood up" Flashlight. 





*Might get some ground based Beam shots when I can be bothered.*:duh2:


Flash,


*


----------



## climberkid (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

i admire your brightness. i am also jealous of it...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

It does seem like it would be a practical light with those lightweight batteries in there. Nice air beamshots!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

Wow good job with the light, and my what strange trees you have?


----------



## stollman (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

What is the "bright" light? Is it a 600W Aircraft bulb or something?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

Very nice lights Flashanator!:thumbsup:

Your new twin Vector HID mod is really awesome. The 1000W Thor is my favorite. Your 55W Mega Illuminator looks like a blue laser!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

Thx BlueBeam. 

The Mega Illuminator's 6000K Bulb is what gives it that blue light-saber look.

Im thinking of going 6000k on my VT110. I just love the Bluebeam look.

Juggernaut, those are just Gum Trees. They were blowing around in the strong wind like mad.

Funny how the one visible star in the upper right hand corner of the sky is only visible with the Incan Beam shots, & not the HID's?


----------



## Morepower! (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

Nice !! How does the Vector twin stack up against the Thor with the 55W HID as far as throw goes ?


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*

Hi,

The Mega Illuminator throws a tight small beam much further then the VT110. But without binocular vision, its hard to see. The VT110's wider beam though, is far more practical IMO, Especially at shorter distances like up to 200-300m. From the naked eye, the VT110 stands out alot more.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are some more beamshots of a Distant Tree.
I cant get over how much light the VT110 puts out!!! It is a serious light. :devil::devil:

*
Distance to Tree = Around 200 Metres.

Reference...




(f/3.4, exposure time:2sec, 100 ISO)

10MCP with 130w Full Charge.





Mega Illuminator 55w 6000K.

**



VT110 2x 55w 4300K.





ThorX10 MOD 700w Spot Full Charge.





The 10MCP & Mega Illuminator's beams were focused on that main centre white trunk of the tree. The **VT110 & Thor X10** are more floody, & completely engulfed the whole bunch of trees.

Flash,



*EDIT: Getting out my old 10MCP Incan makes me realize how useful it still is.  The 130w bulb in the 10MCP Housing doesn't quite give as tight beam as the orig 100w, a little wider. Maybe due to larger filimant & bulb? 
The Mega Illuminator is just too big & heavy, & a 4kg SLA doesn't helpFor illumination it suffers light output with 6000K colour temp, but I like bluer beams... so.
Arrr, but the VT110 is GOLDDDDDDDD. G O L D!!!!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 13, 2008)

The VT110 looks AMAZING! I think it is the most impressive one in this shootout because of the way it has so much flood and spill with such a large bright hotspot. Nice pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Morepower! (Jul 13, 2008)

Your right about the VT110 being a serious light ! Those pics really tell the story. Out of curiosity what size Lithium battery pak are you using, and what runtime are you getting ?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent shots !!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 14, 2008)

Havent done a runtime test yet, Not shore how hot ballasts get???. Longest I ran it for was only 8-10mins while taking beamshots.

I went Lithium & got a (14.8v,12ah pack, 1.5c rate) (maybe someone here can work runtime out for me?)

It fits in the space of the old 7ah SLA, & its only 1.4kg. thats alot of friggen power.  IMO without Lithium, its just a show & tell light.


----------



## Morepower! (Jul 14, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Havent done a runtime test yet, Not shore how hot ballasts get???. Longest I ran it for was only 8-10mins while taking beamshots.
> 
> I went Lithium & got a (14.8v,12ah pack, 1.5c rate) (maybe someone here can work runtime out for me?)
> 
> It fits in the space of the old 7ah SLA, & its only 1.4kg. thats alot of friggen power.  IMO without Lithium, its just a show & tell light.


 
Actually I can answer those questions for you. I have been making some observations of the 55W, 4300K HID kit I have. The way to work out runtimes, as best as I can tell, is to first convert the battery specs. into Watt hours(Wh). 

My 55W kit pulls 3.8A(measured) @ 14.8V = 56.24W x 2(in your case) = 112.48W
Batt., 14.8V x 12Ah = 177.6Wh
So 177.6Wh ÷ 112.48W = ~1.57hrs(not allowing for the higher start up currents) of runtime. I have measured ballast temps. over a 2hr period with my good DMM and thermocouple attached to the aluminium body, the highest temp. I got was 59⁰C. According to the specs., the temp. range for the ballast is -45⁰C to +105⁰C. Still 59⁰C fells pretty bloody hot !! But if you think about it imagine how hot they must get at certain times under the bonnet of a car. I'm going to take some current and voltage measurements at the bulb, when I do I'll post them for anyone who might want to know.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool 


Thanks for that!!

:thumbsup:

Ill prob stick to 20mins tops For runtime, then let it cool off.


----------



## Morepower! (Jul 14, 2008)

No probs., those temp. readings where taken in a static test using a PSU, it should be fine to use it for the entire length of it's runtime considering the ballasts temp. range.

BTW how much did that 12Ah pack cost you, incl. shipping, if you don't mind me asking ? You can PM me the price if you like. Also do you know the Max. discharge rate and if it is protected ?

Thanks


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Morepower,

PM sent!


----------



## petrev (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool FUN

My 8800mAh pack runs for 68min so may well get about 100+min or 1.7+hr

Great "little" mod this

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 16, 2008)

Pete can you comment on Ballast heat? Have you measured or felt the heat of the ballasts after a long period of use??


Thanks.


----------



## petrev (Jul 16, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Pete can you comment on Ballast heat? Have you measured or felt the heat of the ballasts after a long period of use??
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Flash,

Not been the hottest summer here ! but no problems with overheating so far. The ballasts seem perfectly happy in their new homes and I have done a few 20 - 30 min runs.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## XeRay (Jul 16, 2008)

Morepower! said:


> Actually I can answer those questions for you. I have been making some observations of the 55W, 4300K HID kit I have.
> 
> My 55W kit pulls 3.8A(measured) @ 14.8V = 56.24W x 2


 
Those "kit" ballasts are about 85% (83-87%) efficient. The wattage to the bulb is going to be in the relm of 47 watts. The industry standard is to rate the ballast according to output not input. This is the numbers game currently being played buy the Asian kit makers to inflate the wattage numbers.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2008)

You're beam shots are great. 

Another vote for the VT110 or VT94 depending on how you'll rate after XeRay's info. 

That thing is impressive.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Xeray.

Thats bad, only 47watts?? 

Xeray can you find it in your Heart to sell me two BB 75w ballasts + Bulbs??? 

So then I can try & give this Mod a turbo boost from Hell:devil:

????

VT94


----------



## BVH (Jul 17, 2008)

Down to an actual "to the bulb" 42 Watts. Highly over-rated!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2008)

Still, for the price a twin 42-43W is pretty good as evidenced by the pics.


----------



## aussiebob (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*



Juggernaut said:


> Wow good job with the light, and my what strange trees you have?


 

They look like Eucaltpts

My backyard is full of them.


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 18, 2008)

how bright such a light could be....crazy!:devil:


----------



## lightforce2 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*



Juggernaut said:


> Wow good job with the light, and my what strange trees you have?


 


aussiebob said:


> They look like Eucaltpts
> 
> My backyard is full of them.


 
Hahaha, I thought that was funny too! Looking out my window I can see thousands of them. Must be an aussie thing!!

Great light Flashanator


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 6, 2008)

before & after....




same tree @ ~200m


Please Note: 

1: the wind is blowing the tree around like mad in the first pic.
2: this really doen't do the VTO120 justice, it is so much more noticable brighter from the naked eye. And the beam is whiter too, plus lots more side spill.


----------



## Metatron (Sep 6, 2008)

very nice indeed mate, love to see some cloud bounce with those monsters


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 6, 2008)

DANG! The last light in the first picture looks like it is going to burst into flames.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 7, 2008)

:wave:

yer ill try some cloud bounce when we get the low clouds in. ATM you'd need the maxablaster to reach the clouds I got over my place.  Very high.

So whats best for cloud bounce? take the photo really far back? or at light source?

Ive actually never seen a hotspot on a cloud, except for very low (200-400m) cloud.


----------



## SafetyBob (Sep 8, 2008)

I followed the link to Pete's thread on how he modded his vector twin. That looks very, very straight forward (the way I like it). 

Found a couple of places that sell the twin. While I was there, I realized I have a Vector Elite here at the house that I have had in a corner kinda rotting away while I attend to my POB and my incans. 

Now I wonder what I can do with an Elite.........

Bob E.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 8, 2008)

if your gonna do the way petrev did it, then get the ballasts he used.

My ones from HIDworld are slightly bigger & you will have a hard time getting them to fit like his.
*
bvh *if you read this. can you comment on your vt150?

What runtime do you get before the ballasts get too hot? I know your just using the sla, but I just want to know whats a safe runtime using BB ballasts before gets too hot.


----------



## BVH (Sep 8, 2008)

Flash, I haven't done run time tests. Mine is the Vector 192, not a VTxxx. I think there is a size difference based on some PMs I had with LED museum. I can say that there is about 1/16" to 1/8" of space left (front to back) in my light. Barely enough room for the bulb connectors to fit in before hitting the forward ballast -which is up against the second ballast - which is up against the battery case. And I had to kind of break up the plastic bulb connectors on the connectors to get that room. The center plastic bulkhead had to be completely removed. But the Fatboys did fit whereas you said they would not in yours?

We're in the process of selling the house in prep for a move to central coast of CA so it's pretty chaotic. So I haven't been doing a lot of "field work".


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 8, 2008)

mine is VEC192 too.

I might buy another VT & chisel all the inside out for more room, incase I get my hands on two BB ballast. :sweat:That will be expensive


----------



## BVH (Sep 8, 2008)

Expensive, but worth it!


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 8, 2008)

expensive too mod with two lights, coz I like to have many spare bulbs.


----------



## SafetyBob (Sep 8, 2008)

So if I get a plain jane VEC 192 with the 55w HID replacement crap thing (I know it won't really put out 55W, that's OK for now....) that should do me except for the grinding of plastic and buying of Lithiums or Emoli's for lighter weight? 

Plus you get that neat LED light on top. Wife will like that for sure!!

Bob E.


----------



## BVH (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, that's pretty much it. depending on the thickness of your ballasts, and dimensions of your new battery pack, you may or may not be able to grind the bulkhead. You may need to remove it altogether. Have fun.


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Flash, did you see the post from Xeray stating a quality ~4000K bulb will give you 6000+Lumens @ 60W ?? If that is the case and you can fit 2 Fatboys in your mod you should be boasting 12,000+ Lumens !!! I don't know about you but I'm pretty happy with that.

Also you guys with these VT's, do you think my latest ballast mod would fit in them if some cut outs were made through the body to allow the heatsinks to poke through to the outside of the body ?


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 9, 2008)

hi safety bob, trust me. the standard output of the ballasts is dam amazing.

The LED Light is really blahhh:ironic: I was thinking of maybe rigging a small incan bulb to replace the LEDs. What ever voltage it takes.

the main issue with the HIDworld ballasts is the inside of the two switches are very close to the ballast input/output cables.

My next VT, im gonna deck the living hell out of it. :naughty: get more room then ever.

Hi Morepower, yea. The fatboys arnt exactly plug & play. IMO id need more room for the ballast to go back. So gotta get more room in the VT by taking a hammer & chisel to the inside.:twothumbs '

with the heatsink out on the side idea, with 2 ballasts, No. Its just too small imo. I thought about using the back of the Ti Mega body & front of the VT for more room. Would look rough, but the extra room would be there. :laughing:


----------



## BVH (Sep 9, 2008)

Come on, Flash, you know you want to do it! It _DOES_ fit, you know! Don't you want to do 17,000 Lumens???


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 9, 2008)

bvh, I'm going for the 16-17k lm badboy.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 19, 2008)

just messing around with my camera's long exposure & got a few pics I thought id show. I really favor long exposure & no more then 100ISO.

borealis.




Ti Mega 6000K




vto120 4300K





these look a little brighter then in person, just wish my camera had >15sec exposure.

the weather rolled in fast after I took photos of the VT, you can also see it just reaches the distant cloud its pointed at  But the hotspot looks brighter when standing further away from the light.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice photos Flash :thumbsup:
That fence to the right of the VT looks like it's about to self-ignite.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: VT110 Air Beamshots*



Flashanator said:


> The VT110's wider beam though, is far more practical IMO, _Especially at shorter distances like up to 200-300m_.


 
 Sick, man, just sick!

Do any of these lights throw farther than my Dorcy 1AAA w/ optic?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no idea what kind of light the Dorcy 1AAA w/ optic is & what output it has...

But id say yes...big time LOL


My current VT mod is "the finger of God" 

I soon will be trying some long range beam shots at 1km, 1.5km & 2km.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow such nice beamshots Flashanator, your VT120 really shows a huge increase in output. How does it compare to the TI Mega in throw now?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 16, 2008)

even @ the original 84w output it still out throw the Ti-Mega by a large margin. (ti mega with ~4300K not as much)

Now its so much more.

I hope to soon do some long range 1km+ beamshots with it, so Ill get a sense of its throw then.

Theres a small chance I might be able to borrow a Maxabeam so I can compare it with.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 16, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> even @ the original 84w output it still out throw the Ti-Mega by a large margin. (ti mega with ~4300K not as much)
> 
> Now its so much more.
> 
> ...


 
Flashanoator, awesome beamshots  ! 
You could get a cheap DSLR to get 'bulb' mode so that its longer than >15 sec. 
I also recommend getting a polarising filter so that u can hold exposure times for longer without overexposing the whole picture. Just my thoughts


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for kind words & advice, I think these were at my cams max exposure, 8 seconds.

Its just a average digital cam by todays standards.:mecry:

LOL did you see my little Borealis trying to compete with these HIDS, had no chance in hell

Hint: your POB should be real fun once you get it.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 17, 2008)

Holy Poo !!!! 

That is one hell-ova light you've got there Flash, strewth mate, shine it on the clouds and it still lights up half of the "_West Island" _







The things I could get up to with that... :naughty::thinking::naughty:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL 

Its a monster ey....

Nice pic, although Im more south, as in Victoria.


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Flash

One of your pictures - just above in Post #46 has disappeared ! ! !

:shakehead

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm:thinking:

All 3 pictures seem to be showing for me in post #46.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> just messing around with my camera's long exposure & got a few pics I thought id show. I really favor long exposure & no more then 100ISO.
> 
> these look a little brighter then in person, just wish my camera had >15sec exposure.
> 
> the weather rolled in fast after I took photos of the VT, you can also see it just reaches the distant cloud its pointed at  But the hotspot looks brighter when standing further away from the light.





WOW!! That is so crazy! You must do a picture with the exact same exposure with the 1000 watt GE:devil:! It would look insane! Pleeeeeeeeease. Well only if you want to that is. The last pic has to be on of my all time favorite I've seen on CPF!


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Juggernaut!

thanks for the nice words mate.


Ill try snap a pic of my 1000W Thor with those same settings in the next few days.

Although its going to look so bright.... 

Petrev, see what you have done? The lumen disease is spreading....:laughing:


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Hi Juggernaut!
> 
> thanks for the nice words mate.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Flash

:thumbsup: Post #46 working now :thinking:

Need more Lumens . . . Need more Lumens . . . :laughing:

Great PIX Flash :twothumbs Got to see the 1000W at that exposure too when you get a chance !

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Hi Juggernaut!
> 
> thanks for the nice words mate.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! You’re the best man:twothumbs. I’m using the vto120 4300K one as my background as of this moment:naughty:. Most beam shots all look the same, this one just looks nuts since you can see the yard and surrounding neighborhood and stuff, it almost looks fake! It puts it all into perspective.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Jugg :twothumbs

Hmm too bad I don't have the original High res picture for your background.

Ill take another one when I snap a pic of my 1000W beast.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 20, 2008)

It's still rainy with low cloud atm. Not good for beamshots. 

But great for cloud bouncing







Had to go with short exposure, its impossible to hold the camera still by hand for more then 2secs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> if your gonna do the way petrev did it, then get the ballasts he used.
> 
> My ones from HIDworld are slightly bigger & you will have a hard time getting them to fit like his.





Of those HID kits available on 'Flea-bay' the ones without the dummy (centre) cap are slightly smaller/narrower again somewhere in the region of 5mm (also identified by their blue label & wrap style ballast retention bracket), all other dimensions remain the same :thumbsup:

*Flashanator* those 'HIDworld' ballasts you've got... these are the units that can be oped easily & tweaked? :thinking:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I have no experience in opening & tweaking ballasts.

You would have to contact MorePower! on that, His the Einstein on tweaking these ballasts. But he hasn't been on that much as of late.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Hmmm, I have no experience in opening & tweaking ballasts.
> 
> You would have to contact MorePower! on that, His the Einstein on tweaking these ballasts. But he hasn't been on that much as of late.


Yes I had noticed that... mores the pity 

Thanks all the same 

Drizzle & low cloud for us AGAIN tonight!


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL, our weather cant make its mind up,

few hours ago it was sunny with no clouds in the sky, now its clouded over & cold:sick2:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> LOL, our weather cant make its mind up,
> 
> few hours ago it was sunny with no clouds in the sky, now its clouded over & cold:sick2:


Ah that's Victoria for you (or are we the Southern state of the West Island of NZ?) 

No beamshots tonight, there's always next week (going by current weather forecasts) :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh man Ive tried so many shots & settings & can't get that same level of quality in over exposed beamshots.

With a clear sky, it shows up far too exposed, so with GE 4557 it would be ridiculously bright. Plus theres annoying bugs in the photo, a downside to long exposure.


this is the best I can get... I can photoshop the bugs out, but






EDIT: no luck  Just isn't the night.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 25, 2008)

Photoshop is your friend.... 






just shagged around with exposure, vibrance and tones....


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 25, 2008)

hmm, no offense but I hate it....


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 26, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> hmm, no offense but I hate it....


 
Oversaturated a tad huh... but I thought you like blue :thinking::laughing:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 26, 2008)

I know what I don't like, those Dam bugs.:laughing:

must be a summer thing:sick2:


----------



## csshih (Nov 26, 2008)

gah!! someone donate me an HID please.

-jealous-


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 30, 2009)

Had to bump this thread to remind me what the VT120 was recently discussed during Flashinator's bout of insomnia. This has some great shots.


----------

